# Awesome trail rides comming up



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Looks like fun! I'd come be your riding buddy, but I'm 9 hours away with no trailer!


----------



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

acudanut said:


> Go to www.crosscountrytrailrides.com
> 
> *Folks travel over a 1000 miles sometimes to enjoy the biggest trail ride in the whole USA.
> I'm going again this June and it takes me 7-8 hours to get down to Southern Missouri. I sure could use a riding partner. I'm going solo*.:-(


Women seem to be able to borrow a trailer, much easier than a guy. Not fair.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Personally I would rather rent one than borrow one, but I finally got a 4 horse stock type trailer & that was one of the best things I ever did-horses load into it really well.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

Wish I could go, I bet it's a blast!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

acudanut said:


> Women seem to be able to borrow a trailer, much easier than a guy. Not fair.


I don't see why... my dad always had a pretty easy time finding a trailer when we had to haul my horse back and forth when I was in college. Personally, I wouldn't let anyone other than a family member borrow my trailer unless it was a real emergency. And the rate for renting a trailer is the same regardless of your gender to my knowledge


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

You folks are a different breed. I wouldn't be caught in a group that large. I prefer very small groups to ride with. But that's why we have choices. Go and enjoy.


----------



## pasolink (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree, I find the small group rides more fun and less problems.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Painted Horse said:


> You folks are a different breed. I wouldn't be caught in a group that large. I prefer very small groups to ride with. But that's why we have choices. Go and enjoy.


I've never actually been on a giant trail ride, so I don't know if I'd enjoy it or not but I'll try anything once!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Painted, I am like you only, maybe, a little more of a loner. But I went to Emminence years ago and totally enjoyed it and to this day I can't believe that I did. I guess that it is a combination of people watching, horse watching, and kicking back and watching other people have a good time.
If you are coming to Emminence from the north it looks like highway 19 south is the best route but it is not. You are better off to take 63 south to Houston and then go east.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

If you enjoy Las Vegas, you'll like Cross Country. It's more of a drunken brawl than a trail ride. I don't much care to have a bunch of drunks riding hell bent for election thru the camp in the middle of the night. The drunks party all night then sleep during the day. It's no place for young kids.

There are much better trail riding locations and without the falling down drunk parties.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

bbsmfg3 said:


> If you enjoy Las Vegas, you'll like Cross Country. It's more of a drunken brawl than a trail ride. I don't much care to have a bunch of drunks riding hell bent for election thru the camp in the middle of the night. The drunks party all night then sleep during the day.


Sounds like hell to me. Looks like beautiful trails, but not with 1000s of others using them at exactly the same time. :shock:

If I was gonna haul that far, I would keep on going and take up Painted Horse's invitation to visit his area trails!! :lol:


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> I've never actually been on a giant trail ride, so I don't know if I'd enjoy it or not but I'll try anything once!


I normally don't enjoy crowds at all, no matter what the situation; but like you, I'd try it just to say that I did and to see what it's all about. I don't see it being something I'd participate in frequently.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

bbsmfg3 said:


> If you enjoy Las Vegas, you'll like Cross Country. It's more of a drunken brawl than a trail ride. I don't much care to have a bunch of drunks riding hell bent for election thru the camp in the middle of the night. The drunks party all night then sleep during the day. It's no place for young kids.
> 
> There are much better trail riding locations and without the falling down drunk parties.


I recant what I just said lol... if there's a bunch of idiot drunks, no way. Drunk horseback riding is just about as stupid as drunk driving IMHO


----------



## vanna (Apr 2, 2011)

_ I don't know where any of you live or how far you wan to travel, but check out this trail ride in the Appalachian Mountains of eastern Kentucky. This ride is huge! They have it twice a year and people come form all over the US. The trails are on reclaimed mine land. The actual mountain has been named "Mine Made Paradise Park"_
Knott County Spring Trail Ride - Leburn, KY - Outdoor Adventure Kentucky Outdoors Events


----------

